# Loose skin? :S



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

After Starks growth spurt I have noticed that his skin feels 'loose'. It's really weird. It feels extremely loose when you pet him or "rough him up" in play.

We went to the breeders for a puppy playdate with 3 other pups from his litter and all of her dogs (7 show/working) and she said that it was normal. All of the pups except one were like this. We were laughing hysterically about it.

Anyone else notice this after a growth spurt or when your pups were young?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is one of my favorite things about puppies! I love all that loose skin they have... Yes, it is normal.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh yea, Denali has loose skin all down her back lol.
BF pulls at it and laughs at her


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We do the same thing!

It's so weird and feels really gross.. but it makes me laugh!

When he is running full tilt in the park you can see his 'lips' moving around.. Haha.. 

His back and sides are the worst though right now.. 

I keep telling people, "he will grow into his skin" but they just look at me and laugh.. hahahahaha..


----------

